# Anyone else on IAM.BME? (bmezine.com social network)



## Arapala (Aug 14, 2009)

Just curious if anyone else has one. 

If you don't know what it is, its just a social networking thing except it all revolves around body modification.

Here is mine:
View error: http://iam.bmezine.com/

Now whats yours?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 14, 2009)

I was actually just looking at that site for the first time tonight. thinking about joining. Is it worth the effort?


----------



## Arapala (Aug 14, 2009)

well depends how into it you are. It is sort of hard to get into IAM. Only 20,000 accounts can be registered at once. Anyways, i dont pay for it screw that, everytime you submit a picture it gives you another two months. I already have like a year and it took almost no effort. Not to mention i love body modification and i have found lots of cool shit, good deals, learned shit, met people etc. blah blah on there.


----------



## Rash L (Aug 16, 2009)

I used to have an active account, but havent contributed in years so I dont know anymore... also bmezineDOTcom has changed a lot and I find it confusing now... but yeah, I've been hanging around IAM.BME for a good 9 years or so


----------



## Mouse (Aug 16, 2009)

sounds interesting. I like that site but it makes me feel very nekkid in terms of body art. lol


----------



## Rash L (Aug 17, 2009)

Mouse said:


> sounds interesting. I like that site but it makes me feel very nekkid in terms of body art. lol



yeah mouse, when I joined I literally had nothing but ear piercings... so I know how that feels. I am a HELL of a lot more modified now though, THANK THE GODS!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 18, 2009)

ah yeah I've got a lot of tattoos (full chest piece, top of arm, neck, wrist, foot) and a few piercings (not telling) but I still feel pretty vanilla compared to the stuff some people on there have going on.


----------

